# Which LINUX should I use ?



## nach p (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey ,doodz I am using Xp sp2 .I want to install Linux as 2nd OS on hard disk.
I want to know that which Linux should be appropriate (Installation  as well as learning point of view )for me as NEWBIES ,so that I will download it.
Please ,Help me guys.
Thank U in advance


----------



## mehulved (Jan 26, 2006)

Aww come on please post it in Open Source. Please search this it's been posted n number of times in Open Source. You can go for
!) Fedora Core 3 or 4
2) OpenSuse 10
3) Ubuntu/Kubuntu 5.10
4) Mandriva 2006.
All are newbie friendly.  I would suggest Ubuntu/Kubuntu 5.10. But, all are equally good.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 26, 2006)

U can also try Xandros 3.02 Open Circulation Edition It can be downloaded freely using bittorrent


----------



## curvenger (Jan 26, 2006)

I suggest u to go for OpenSuSE 10, its as user-friendly as windows xp.


----------



## suhasingale (Jan 26, 2006)

Go for SUSE 10 OSS (Open Source Software) its really cool and free. The difference in both paid and free version is that paid version contains some more softwares integrated which are not open source.


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 27, 2006)

does suse10 supports exe files or any software and games as in windows


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jan 27, 2006)

Suse 10 / Mandriva 2006 / Fedora Core 4


----------



## mehulved (Jan 27, 2006)

No linux will support windows executables i.e. exe files out of the box. But, there are softwares like wine, cadega, crossoveroffice, etc which let you run windows programs. 
You can use cadega for running windows games. I haven't tried it myself so I can't say how good is it. But, why do you want to run exe's on linux? Linux has so much softwares itself.


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 27, 2006)

actually i'm not worried about softwares ,i'm worried about games cause CD and DVDs have exe files to install the games ,how should i tackle it??

and one more  question is linux and its apps are also resource hungry like XP?


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 27, 2006)

If you have lots of software/games on CD's which require windows, then it would be better you run them on windows itself, atleast untill you find their equivalents in linux. You can run many windows games in linux using cedega, but results may not be perfect.

I would recommend Ubuntu or Mandrake as distributions.

Regarding resource usage, the results vary by a huge amount. Taken by themselves, linux applications are generally quite efficient and not resource hungry, but many distributions use desktop environments like Gnome or KDE, which being very feature packed, will run as slow as/slower than windows XP. But the good thing is that you can switch to lighter environments to run your applications in, which could run faster than Windows 95. So basically a linux desktop can run as slow/fast as you want it to.

Switching to these may require some manual configuration, and if speed is important, you can consider a distribution like Vector Linux.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 27, 2006)

Cedga or crossover are good....


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 27, 2006)

BAD: Both of them cost a bomb  .


----------



## digen (Jan 27, 2006)

Well the question is really subjective.But from my experience a Ubuntu or a SuSE 10 would be the way to go.Starting out with GUI & then moving up the ladder to CLI.

I must say the installations I've done so far (on desktops as well as laptops ) Ubuntu detected hardware out of the box.Thats a boon for a newbie if you ask me.

Oh btw if you have problems with downloading then maybe you could order one for FREE ! Though it would take sometime perhaps a few days for the shipped CD to reach you.

*shipit.ubuntu.com/


----------



## mehulved (Jan 27, 2006)

Before ordering the cd's do check with your city's LUG's if they do have a set of distribution you want. For mumbai, the ILUG has put up a list of available cd's on its site, you can contact them and get. I have myself got 3 set of ubuntu cd's for x86, if anyone in mumbai wants it I can give it to them.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, 
=> He said he wanted to learn while using linux, so that rulz out xandros, Linspire and even mandriva to some extent. 
=> Based on the community support available and the amount of repositories available, he can go in for either Fedora or Ubuntu or gentoo. (although SuSe does have some places such as usr-local-bin for apt repos, it isn't as exhaustive, in my humble opinion)
=> He mentionned that he's a newbie, so that probably rulz out gentoo and slackware.
=> Several windows based progs such as thunderbird and eclipse aren't available right aftr the install in ubuntu whereas they 're in FC4. So it's better if he installs Fedora 4 and follow this guide. 
 Fedora Core 4 Installation Notes 

What say?? May'be FC is the best distro for newbies?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 27, 2006)

FC4 is great but I find hardware detection is far better in Ububtu and somewhat of the installation procedure is simpler IMO in Ubuntu. Also, for a complete newbie, apt and synaptic are a very easy way of managing softwares. But, if he he wants to go in for learning how linux works and stuff, I guess fedora and OpenSuse will do equally well. I find the online support equal for OpenSUSE as well as FC. But, I do find a lot of books on FC which aren't available for any other linux distros. Last week I went to search for books on Gentoo/ FreeBSD 6. None of them were available but there were books in plenty for FC. So, that would be one point in favour of FC.


----------



## eddie (Jan 28, 2006)

imho you should go for Ubuntu or Kubuntu. It has a kind of thing going for itself. Everone wants to install it on their system...and for a good reason actually. It is much better then lots of its peers, especially when it comes to hardware detection and the sheer amount of packages available (Debian backend helps the matter). Then you have good docs available and a nice forum.



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Last week I went to search for books on Gentoo. None of them were available...


You looked in wrong place 
*www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml
*www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml
*gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page
*forums.gentoo.org/

Everything you would ever want to know (and lots more) about Gentoo is in there. Gentoo is one of the best documented distros. In fact that is what makes it special! Why would anyone want to buy a book then? Bad prospect for publishers = No books


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't mean e-books. I can't sit and read for a long time on my computer. I need a smell of printed paper. So, I prefer books rather than e-books, though gentoo has quite a lagre online documentation, you cannot find any book on it availble in the market.


----------



## eddie (Jan 28, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I don't mean e-books. I can't sit and read for a long time on my computer. I need a smell of printed paper. So, I prefer books rather than e-books, though gentoo has quite a lagre online documentation, you cannot find any book on it availble in the market.


They are not ebooks. They are just the docs or relevant part from man pages and how to implement them. If you don't like reading on PC then you can take print outs. It will cost you more or less the same when compared to buying books.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah well that has crossed my mind but my biggest problem is setting up my printer under all distros of linux. I have even consulted my LUG but still no solution. And if I go to print it outside it is gonna be too costly.


----------



## nach p (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello guys ,

First of all I want to thank u all of u for replies and to Satissh S  for giving link for FC4 installation notes.

After reading above replies ,I think I will go for FC4. I would also like to try other distributons.
After installing FC4 I will reply.Hey but my freind is giving latest version of SuomiKnoppix.What is opinion about this distros.

Since to download FC4 I will require some 4/5 days.
So I will try that SuomiKnoppix before .

Regards 
nach p


----------



## vignesh (Jan 28, 2006)

ITs better you try a llive cd before plunging in....


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2006)

BTW, FC4 was given out in digit DVD I guess in September issue if my memory doesn't fail me.


----------



## eddie (Jan 28, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Yeah well that has crossed my mind but my biggest problem is setting up my printer under all distros of linux.


No printer on Linux? Now that is real PITA. Did you try visiting *www.linuxprinting.org/ to see how well supported your printer is? If you started any previous thread on forums about this problem then can you link me to it?


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 28, 2006)

Somebody make this sticky. This is the umpteenth post with the same name.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2006)

eddie I didn't post it here on the forums but I searched it in linuxprinting.org, posted it on ILUG-BOM and on linuxquestions.org but  still no solution. Well I guess I will try again since I got a reason to print or else post it out here.


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 28, 2006)

We actually have a sticky here,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11012
ie * [README]These topics have been covered. *
There the first is, "Which is the best linux distro?" :roll:
May be we should maintain a FAQ section, categorised so as to help the newcomers, like the gentoo forums..


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah why not?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Well.I jus found a test that will find for U the distribution U need for your x86 Computers.velow is the link:*
*eedok.voidofmind.com/linux/chooser.html


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes! The Linux Distribution Chooser!
Take up the test now!

*www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2006)

That was cool link Naveenchandra..I tried and for both of the test end result was Debian and second Ubuntu for me.Kubuntu's got a slight mention down on the list..Nice One


----------



## mehulved (Feb 3, 2006)

I got slackware and Gentoo at zegenie studios and at ur link prakash I got Gentoo and LFS(I cheated a bit there as the quiz was a bit obvious). BTW, I have seen the zegeniestuio link before maybe in the forum, not sure though, nonetheless I find it very good one.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 3, 2006)

HaHa! I'am my best linux distribution chooser.. LFS


----------



## nach p (Feb 5, 2006)

I tried both links .voidofmind gave result Ubuntu as first &then Ark or Vector......... & at Zegenious studio  Suse Then Mandriva.
 Yet I had not able to boot from Ubuntu & knoppix live cd .While loading ubuntu ,at the last step i.e  "Gnome display manager"it shows "Out of range " message .If there is problem with onboard display it have to be a same with windows xp sp2but it is working well.There may be a problem of hardware detection.
Wht can be a solution?
Nach p


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 5, 2006)

Post your Hardware Config.. Asrock AGI Mobo??


----------



## nach p (Feb 6, 2006)

My Config:
Intel Pentium 3-1GHz , Socket -PGA 370, External Clock-133 MHZ.
ASUS SIS630 series mobo,Asus CUSC ASPI BIOS.
256 SD Ram ,Sony dvd r/w ,Smps -Bestec 120,Samsung 80gb HDD.
   (I think 8mb onboard Graphics Card).I took pc in 2001.
 Nach p


----------



## vignesh (Feb 6, 2006)

This is what i got..
We found these matches, sorted by how well they match:


Ubuntu

( *www.ubuntulinux.org/ )	Failed these criteria:

# Does not have a graphical installer
Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. Ubuntu includes more than 1,000 pieces of software, starting with the Linux kernel version 2.6 and Gnome 2.10, and covering every standard desktop application from word processing and spreadsheet applications to internet access applications, web server software, email software, programming languages and tools and of course several games.


Debian
Debian is a free operating system (OS) for your computer. An operating system is the set of basic programs and utilities that make your computer run. Debian GNU/Linux provides more than a pure OS: it comes with over 15490 packages, precompiled software bundled up in a nice format for easy installation on your machine.

Visit Debian at: *www.debian.org/	Failed these criteria:
# Does not have a graphical installer

Kubuntu
Kubuntu is a user friendly operating system based on KDE, the K Desktop Environment. With a predictable 6 month release cycle and part of the Ubuntu project, Kubuntu is the GNU/Linux distribution for everyone.

Visit Kubuntu at: *www.kubuntu.org/	Failed these criteria:
# Does not have a graphical installer


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 6, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Ubuntu
> ( *www.ubuntulinux.org/ )	Failed these criteria:
> 
> *# Does not have a graphical installer*


Starting from Dapper Drake release, Ubuntu has a GUI installer with it.
And IMHO, text mode installer is faster and isnt too complicated to understand. Also it works on systems in which graphics card isnt detected.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2006)

Even without graphical installer, installation of Ubuntu is easy enough. But, GUI will be good for noobs.


----------



## eddie (Feb 7, 2006)

Graphical Installers give a sense of comfort to n00bs. Even distros like Gentoo are putting in serious efforts to develop a graphical installer. If ubuntu develops one...it will be a nice addition to this already good distro.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

As GNUrag said Mark has already mentioned that from draper drake onwards Ubuntu will have graphical installer.


----------



## vignesh (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes it will have a graphical installer..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Do u knw any Linus OS (full version) being given by Digit (if any) on its CD/DVD in the past 1 year or so ??   As i would prefer it to install the OS from the CD/DVD rather than d/loading (if Digit has given it on such media) as im a total newbie to this so i wana try Linux as my 2nd OS (I hv WIN XP+SP2 as my  only OS)... So help me guys....

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 5, 2006)

I would suggest FC4, It was given by digit on september or october. It's a very nice distro with which you can play a lot and learn a lot of new things. Here is a guide for it.
Installation Notes


----------



## kato (Mar 5, 2006)

The installation note is very comprehensive and good i also have the video but it kind of gets stuck as its being run on VMware i guess. But is there such comprehensive notes for ubuntu too.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2006)

@Satissh S  and @kato were those replies for me??    Neways i wanaa ask u guys tat in the Jan2K6 issue of Digit DVD, i hv got Kubuntu 5.10 (approx. 650MB) so this is also a Linux OS s/ware Rite??  Please enlighten me as to how is this Kubuntu different from FC4 (is it smoot,fast and much more user friendly) ???

Yup, I was able to find the Fedora Core 4 In the August 2K5 DVD,I will read the installation link provided by u.  THe FC4 in the Digit DVD is in WinRAR format, so will i hv to unpack the 4 CDs or how??   ( i wanna make an iso image for it).. 

BTW (as for my knowledge) wat are the different versions of Linux available till date (like we hv Win XP, ME, 2000, Vista etc...)

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## kato (Mar 5, 2006)

Linux is not version based i suppose its like many people have different distros so they are different versions.
About Kubuntu its the same as Ubuntu but with KDE and some other differences. Its also easy to install i suppose it also has the Graphical Installer (not sure though).And i guess Fedora Core 4 provided in DIgit DVD is in ISO format correct me if wrong but Winrar can open ISO images. You can check if its ISO or not by making the extension unhidden to see the extension of the file.

Okay Guys is installing from Fedora Core 4 DVD anyway different from CD and also there will be no problem right coz i am downloading the FC4 DVD


----------



## nach p (Mar 5, 2006)

FC5 Test 3 is released(Beta) .
Which can be a final release of it  
Is it advisable to use such beta version (FC5 Test 3) in Linux  
All RPMs for FC4 will be compatible for FC5 or require new RPMs


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanx for ur reply Kato  

1.) I unRARed the FC4 (from the Digit Aug 2K5 DVD) and made *iso images* (total of 4 iso images corresp. to 4 CD packs of FC4 given by Digit in its DVD) of it and saved it onto my Desktop. Now i guess i will hv to burn these iso images onto CDs and boot from the CD itself Am i right ???   

2.) Will this FC4 have a GUI while installing Linux/booting from the CD (the same graphics interface we get while installing WIN XP)??

3.) Wat do people mean wen they mention the word *Distro*?? 

4.)What s/ware shud i be using (similar to MS office) in Linux? Will the Windows version of Office work on Linux or will i hv an inbuilt Office tools (like Word etc.) wen i install FC4 ?

I used the test to see wich Linux is suitable for me (as a newbie) from this sites: www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/ and *eedok.voidofmind.com/linux/chooser.html and The results told me to use Mandrake and ARK resp. So, will installing FC4 a good step for me?   
===============================================
I knw guys..these are a lot of querries but since i am a complete Novice to Linux thats y askin all u experts here abt it.  I hv heard a lot abt Linux so jus wanted to giv it a try as i already hv WIN XP+SP2 as my OS.


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 5, 2006)

@ashu: 
1. You've gotta burn these in 4 empty/blank cd's and boot using the first cd. Press [Enter] when it boots up.
2. Yes FC4 has a GUI installer utility named anaconda, which installs it.
3. Distro means a GNU\Linux distribution, a combination of linux kernel and GNU utilities.
4.You will have OpenOffice.Org in linux, a replacement to MS-Office. If you wish however you can run MS-Office using wine, a MS-Windows Emulator for linux (Wine Is Not an Emulator).
Regardless of the test results, You can install FC4., it'l be a good learning experience.
Istall it and post any queries/questions/problems in the Opensource section.
Goodluck!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2006)

@ Satissh S

Thanx alot bro,yup i will install FC4 as mentioned by u and post my experience with it as i go along using it  Thanx again... 

BTW, will Openoffice.org be in built and installed by itself as i install Fc4 or will i hv to install it separately (like we do for MS Office)? 
If NO then, Can u (and other guys) tell me me wen and approx. in wich issue of Digit CD/DVD this openoffice was given for FC 4?? 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 5, 2006)

OpenOffice is a Office program part of FC4, You can install it while installing Fedora Core 4 automatically. 
Fedora also has Gimp, a comprehensive pixel based graphics application, gaim, Xchat, Firefox, thunderbird, evolution (a replacement of outlook) and epiphany (a GNoME based web browser) and the balsa (a mail client) . 
It also has GNOME, KDE Desktop environments. 
If you are in programming notable mentions are anjuta, eclipse, gambas, Glade and qt linguist IDE's and the GNU compiler collection. 
It also has a oss implementation of java and also the GTK and qt toolkit.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 5, 2006)

One last querry Satissh S,

I hv 3 drives (all FAT32) and the Drives are: C (Win XP Pro Installed), E (containing games) and G (s/wares of Win XP Pro and misellaneous).

So if i wana install FC4 in G: will i face any problem like complications of Linux with Win XP files (even thou the G: contains s/wares for Win XP Pro) ?? Or shud i empty the G: drive of all its contents and Install *ONLY* FC 4 on it? Or wat??    As i dnt want that my Win XP files bring about any complications with the Linus OS that i will be installing on any of the drives (Except for C: ) Please explain...  (in detail if u can).

I hv a 160 GB Seagate 7200rpm SATA HDD and there are more than 20 GB of free space available on all the 3 drives (C, E and G).

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## mehulved (Mar 5, 2006)

You will need to remove everything from G drive as linux cannot boot from FAT 32 file system. So, you will need to move contents of G drive to soemwhere else and format G drive to whatever linux filesystem you want to use eg ext3, reiserfs, jfs, xfs, etc.


----------



## startmenu (Mar 6, 2006)

ashu , i am using fc4 quite recently iand  will tell in simple approach . go to computer mamagement , delete the drive u wish to use for linux, it should be shown as free space green coloured . Then pop the cds and boot from them. Press Enter while asked for graphical install . Select correct language , keyboard and other options. When provided with 
 different types of install choose "custom install" as it will give u maximum freedom. Use automatic partition , check "remove all linux partitions" or "use existing free space". Beware  , here dont select "delete all partitons" as it will eat your xp . 
       Or else if u choose custom partition with disk druid then in next box , click on free space , click new and create a /boot partition of 100 MB , all the file systems should be ext3 , click on rest free space , click new and create a swap partition , allocating double capacity  of your RAM  . If your ram is 256 MB then allocate the swap file system 512 MB  . Then use the rest free space to create a / partition which is your root partition .
                 Next select the default boot OS , edit the names if u like . Chech Advanced boot options and let the boot loader reside in MBR . Next thing is to select the packages and then sit back and enjoy !! Ask for more . Will be delited to help.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2006)

You don't need to select ext3 as your filesystem only. There are other options too like reiserfs, xfs, jfs. Ext3fs is most recommended one as it is supposed to be like a default filesystem and all available kernels today support whereas some older kernels still in use don't support other filesystems. But, if you're using FC4 you needn't worry about the type of filesystem supported. I'am using all types of filesystems on my computer at the moment and have never had any problems.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 6, 2006)

If you want to use reiserfs however append the following when boot menu apperars,
linux selinux=0 reiserfs [ENTER]


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

Dudes can you tell  me a bit about swap and where should i create it, why should i create it, and is there any probs if i dont create it


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes kato swap, if created will improve the performance.. it is always better to create a swap...

There is absolutely no proble if you dont create a swap.. But I think there will be a performance drop....

While creating the partition itself create some space for the swap... also make sure the swap size is greater that your RAM Size..

also check out *linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie4_2_13.htm


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay thanks naveen now i think that means it wont be a seprate partition but it is a file on the new partition for windows so now there is any difference between DVD of FC4 and CDs i mean on installation part as i am downloading the DVD.


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 6, 2006)

No kato.. Swap should be a separate partition

altough swapping to files is possible..
"Swapping to files is usually slower than swapping to a raw partition, so this is not the recommended permanent swapping technique. "


I think FC4 DVD has a bit more packages than of cd's....
AFA the installation either through CD ar DVD will be the same....


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

So this means there will be a small partition of some MBs and will that be visible. And when i create a swap partition will it take the space from the space i kept for linux


----------



## adi87 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Buddy.go 4 SuSE 10 OSS.
Appearance wise, its better than FC 4...........


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2006)

kato as its been said swap will be a partition of 2x RAM. The space will be taken up from the unpartitioned space left by you.


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

no what i meant to ask you was does that mean it will be another partition like hda1 or sumthing like that sort.

A thought can we have something like this as sticky here where newbies can ask about installation and which distro they should use


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes. it will be another partition.

I'm listing my partition table for a referance



> Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> 
> ...



Look at /dev/hda5, thats my swap.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes kato swap will be a different partition. 
I have my swap partition on hda2, ubuntu on hda3 and gonna install gentoo on hda4. 
You can also have different partitions for /boot,/home, etc.
It is advisable to have a different boot and home partitions.
I usually install many different distros so if I keep a home on a separate partition I can use it between all the distros. I use the same swap partition for ubuntu and gentoo.


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh i get what you say it means you access to same things from different distros

Thanks DW for the listing i get it now.

Now one last question(i guess) CAn i have only one swap partition for different distros


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 6, 2006)

*startmenu wrote:*


> ashu , i am using fc4 quite recently iand will tell in simple approach . go to computer mamagement , delete the drive u wish to use for linux, it should be shown as free space green coloured . Then pop the cds and boot from them. Press Enter while asked for graphical install . Select correct language , keyboard and other options. When provided with
> different types of install choose "custom install" as it will give u maximum freedom. Use automatic partition , check "remove all linux partitions" or "use existing free space". Beware , here dont select "delete all partitons" as it will eat your xp .
> Or else if u choose custom partition with disk druid then in next box , click on free space , click new and create a /boot partition of 100 MB , all the file systems should be ext3 , click on rest free space , click new and create a swap partition , allocating double capacity of your RAM . If your ram is 256 MB then allocate the swap file system 512 MB . Then use the rest free space to create a / partition which is your root partition .
> Next select the default boot OS , edit the names if u like . Chech Advanced boot options and let the boot loader reside in MBR . Next thing is to select the packages and then sit back and enjoy !! Ask for more . Will be delited to help.


Thanx for the detailed reply bro  thanx alot. 

1.) So i will hv to go to Computer Mgmt. >Storage> Disk Mgmt.>rt. click on the partition tat i want to delete(in this case my G: as its FAT 32 file system) Rite?  

2.) Also , I guess while installing Linux, I will be given the option to change the file system (and format the new partition) wich Linux needs Rite??  (eg: ext3 as u guys said in this thread.   )
Coz I knw tat wen i install WIN XP, i get option to either format the file system in NTFS or FAT32 so for *Linux i will be getting the appropriate option?? (from the installation interface of Linux) Rite bro??  *


Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

@kato: Yes, you can use the same swap for different distro's.

@ashu: Yes, you can choose the filesystem.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2006)

kato you can use the swap for as many distros as you'd like. I used to use the same swap for three distros - knoppix, ubuntu and mandriva.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 6, 2006)

Guys...

1.) I hv a huge data onto my G: (wich i wana make as a Linux Partition). The data is 13 GB, So how can i copy that data onto my other drive (except fo Copy and paste as it takes a lot of time to do that). Any other option??? Please help...   

2.) I want my G: (wich is currently having a space of 49.4 GB to split into 3 partitions (after deleting all the contents tat it has) so that i can Install Linux in one of the partition. 
So how can i make that? So that *49.4 GB (broken down into) = 10GB (for Linux) + 10GB (For Games) + Remaining GB for Miscellaneous/Softwares of XP*... Please guide me on this. 

3.) Is my assumption for the Linux partition (wich is 10 GB) correct?? or shud i giv it more space or less space??


Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay as i thought i have another question what is the difference between ext 2 and ext 3 file system..
I expect an anwser which is understandable by a newbie. Also which file system should i select for  FC4 and Ubuntu.


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 6, 2006)

What is the difference between ext2 and ext3 filesystem?

 Ext3 filesystem is essentially an ext2 filesystem except for the fact that Ext3 supports journaling for ext2. Ext3 has been structurally implemented same as ext2, i.e. The data structures are the same. This implies that a cleanly umounted Ext3 filesystem can be successfully mounted as ext2 filesystem and an ext2 filesystem can be successfully mounted as ext3 if it is journalled. 

Ok. But what is journalling?

 In earlier days (ext2), a sudden power failure or another such condition could leave the filesystem in an inconsistent state. So after every boot the fsck program was run for every uncleanly unmounted filesystem. This took very long. Ext3 avoids this time consuming task by letting check only the specific areas that were recently accessed or modified. For this a log is kept which is called Journal. This way filesystem checking time is drastically reduced.

*www.geocities.com/sunnylug/LinFAQs.html


I suggest you to go for the Reiser File System 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 6, 2006)

And naveen, the red hot reiser4 is simply blazing fast.. Amidst all speculations that it's unstable, it's wonderfully stable and well.. blazing fast!!


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 6, 2006)

yes satya Reiser is really an excellent file system...   

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.namesys.com/v4/v4.html
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reiser4

Reasons why Reiser4 is great for you:

    * Reiser4 is the fastest filesystem, and here are the benchmarks.
    * Reiser4 is an atomic filesystem, which means that your filesystem operations either entirely occur, or they entirely don't, and they don't corrupt due to half occuring. We do this without significant performance losses, because we invented algorithms to do it without copying the data twice.
    * Reiser4 uses dancing trees, which obsolete the balanced tree algorithms used in databases (see farther down). This makes Reiser4 more space efficient than other filesystems because we squish small files together rather than wasting space due to block alignment like they do. It also means that Reiser4 scales better than any other filesystem. Do you want a million files in a directory, and want to create them fast? No problem.
    * Reiser4 is based on plugins, which means that it will attract many outside contributors, and you'll be able to upgrade to their innovations without reformatting your disk. If you like to code, you'll really like plugins....
    * Reiser4 is architected for military grade security. You'll find it is easy to audit the code, and that assertions guard the entrance to every function.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 6, 2006)

All u experts of Linux, please reply to my confusion in the earlier reply.

Satissh S,Naveen please help me guys  and enlighen me on the new topic of Linux.


Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 6, 2006)

HI ashu888ashu888



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> 1.) I hv a huge data onto my G: (wich i wana make as a Linux Partition). The data is 13 GB, So how can i copy that data onto my other drive (except fo Copy and paste as it takes a lot of time to do that). Any other option??? Please help...




1.So now you have a G: Drive with a data of around 13 GB move it to some other drive. I think Cut n Paste[Move] would be faster than Copy.




			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> 2.) I want my G: (wich is currently having a space of 49.4 GB to split into 3 partitions (after deleting all the contents tat it has) so that i can Install Linux in one of the partition.
> So how can i make that? So that *49.4 GB (broken down into) = 10GB (for Linux) + 10GB (For Games) + Remaining GB for Miscellaneous/Softwares of XP*... Please guide me on this.




2. Now after the data Transfer to some other drive you have G: Empty...
To split it into 3 partitions.... Assuming you have Windows XP 
Start->Run->diskmgmt.msc 
Delete the G: Drive... Then you will have unallocated space created..
Right Click on unallocated space and create partitions [how much ever you want] by specifying the sizes...

Make sure you have atleast 10-12 GB of unallocated space for Linux




			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> 3.) Is my assumption for the Linux partition (wich is 10 GB) correct?? or shud i giv it more space or less space??



It Depends! 
If you are going to do a full installation of say, Fedora Core 4.. You might need 4-5 GB minimum... a minimum installation does not require more than a few hundred megabytes.
There is nothing wrong if you are giving more space... even if you are not doing a full installation..
And while installing linux you also need to create a swap partition... normally 2xRAM Installed....

**::NC::**


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

Everything fit in mind so is there a option in disk druid to make the drive to ReiserFS. If not then what should i do.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 6, 2006)

@naveen: I'am using without swap and even with 1GB of RAM i see severe drop in performance levels especially with XGL when simultaneously compiling softwares using emerge. Swap seems to actually help a lot, that's why my prof says paging is an important part of any OS!

@ashu: There are a few decisions for you to take. First tell me how much space you are going to allocate for linux, I'll suggest a good partitioning scheme for you. I'd strongly recommend that you install linux in your entire G:\ so that you can enjoy as well as learn it by playing. Digit has given a lot of softwares in the last years' anniversary issue as well as other times, which you can install and learn. 
Disk Space won't limit you. You can play doom3-demo in linux and see how it works., given by di9it in november 2k4. 
If you have Original Doom3 you can install it in linux and play and have the same fun. 

@ karthik (kato): AFAIK There isn't much of a difference between the DVD and the CD's, besides why are you D/Ling them. I can send to you if you wish. Though i have only FC4 and not FC5 test 3.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 6, 2006)

> If you want to use reiserfs however append the following when boot menu apperars,
> linux selinux=0 reiserfs [ENTER]


@ karthik (kato) : Do the above at the FC4 installer prompt, and you shud have reiserfs support enabled.


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

by prompt do you mean where it tells us to press to enter to start setup and stuff.
I dont know much about it thats why.

And about DVD i thought i should use my great broadband for ssome use atleast


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Naveen  @Satissh S* Thanx alot lot for ur replies guys... U guys really ROCK man....   I will keep my Linux partition to about 20 GB and the rest as i want. 

But Naveen,  if i make partition thru the diskmgmt.msc, how am i goin to specify the Linux partition (wich will be a 20GB drive) into an *ext3* file system?? will i be getting any options (other than partitioning the NEW drive in NTFS and FAT32) ??   or shud i be making a RAW drive (from the diskmgmt.msc command) for Linux (without any file system) and then convert it into ext3 wen i boot from the FC4 CD?? A detailed reply will be really helpful and enlighten me  

As far as other partitions of FAT32 are concerned, i will do it by the *diskmgmt.msc* as suggested by you   but i hv a doubt of making the Linux partition into an *ext3* file system type    (correct me if im wrong) as im Using WIN XP PRO+SP2.

...Please reply im confused.....   


Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

@ashu: don't specify anything for the linux partition. ie, dont make the partition at at all. leave the 20 GB unpartitioned. And use this unpartitioned space while installing gnu/linux.

@ Sathish: Yes, swap is very important. It is recommended that you make a swap partiton atleast equal to your RAM size, even if you have 2 GB of RAM, unless you're dangerously out of space. But, these days everyone have loads and loads of space, so sparing a few MBs wont be a big problem.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 6, 2006)

@karthik: Yes.
@ashu:
1. I hope you have backed up your data from G:\ to D:\ or C:\. So do it b4 anything. Ah.. you shud have done that already. Isn't? 
2. Goto Disk Management, from Computer Management 
and *delete* the G:\ partition. Then create your New Fat32 Partition. Make sure you leave something for linux.
3. If you wan't copy your backed up data back to G:\
---------------Linux Begins--------------
Reboot the system with cd1 in the drive. Copy the following in a piece of paper.
At the boot prompt, type,
linux selinux=0 reiserfs resolution=1024x768
press Enter.
You should boot into Anaconda graphical installer front end. Answer to most of the questions by reading the instructions from the left. 
Select [Install Type] as custom. DONOT select as Server if you wan't your windows to be untouched. Select Grub as Default boot loader. And give your networking stuff in the next screen if dhcp it shud atomatically be up.
Select manual partitioning, and click next,
When you come to the partition selection screen,
TIP: Read the help in the left side and never touch anything in your windows partitions. 
The tick mark indicates that the slice is gonna b formatted. Create a new extended partition in the remaining 20 GB of freespace left.
I'am not encouraging you to create a /boot despite the warning as most new comps don't need this.
create a / partition of say 7gb of reiserfs
create a /usr partition of 12 GB of Ext3
create 1 gb of [SWAP] partition.
Cross check the below list and assign mount points as given. Now you shud have, 





> /dev/hda1  Windows C:         /mnt/win_c
> /dev/hda2  Windows D:        /mnt/win_d
> /dev/hda3  Windows G:        /mnt/win_g
> /dev/hda4  Linux Extended
> ...


Your cdrom drive (ie F: in Windows) would be /dev/hdc in linux. In partitioning screen select [Everything] to install a lot of softies and give you a lot to play with. Wait for install to complete and reboot. 
After rebooting press any key to get boot selection menu and move your arrow keys to get to a highlited entry and boot it. FYI "Other" is Windows
Good Luck.


----------



## kato (Mar 7, 2006)

> I'am not encouraging you to create a /boot despite the warning as most new comps don't need this.
> create a / partition of say 7gb of reiserfs
> create a /usr partition of 12 GB of Ext3



I did not understand this i thought we only needed to create a / partition in which the Distro will be installed. You are talking about 3 partitions????


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

There's only one partition that's compulsory. /. Seperate partitions are not compulsory, but are encouraged

/usr - if you gonna install a lot of programs, this partition helps you to ensure there is enough space, and you'll get much control over the space taken by installed programs
/home - to ensure that your (and other user's) personal files won't block space for other programs
/var - if you gonna install lot of servers and all.
/boot - to ensure that the boot files remain within the first 4 GB of the disk. this is not necessary.
/opt - for 3rd party softwares
swap - no explanation needed.

What I do is that i dont keep any of my personal files on my home. I've 5 separate partitions (145 GB) for my personal files, 1.5 GB swap, 20 GB for / and a 20 GB for /opt.


----------



## kato (Mar 7, 2006)

So if i am right(correct me if wrong)
I should have / for my OS and Programs(not gonna install many programs) and one /home for all my files i work on right. and yeah a swap partition too.

(off topic: Hurray I am posting this also from Ubuntu Live thanks to DW)


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

Ya, that will be fine.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2006)

Kato
/ and swap are the two compulsory partitions that are needed by  linux. Besides people like to mount other important directories on different partitions, for many reasons.
Besides the above two partitions, it is recomended to make /boot, /home, /usr, /opt on separate partitions. But, these partitions  aren't necesary.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanx a lot *Satissh S, Desertwind * and *Naveen* U guys rock man, i hv noted down all the steps given by Satissh S and Desertwind and will now perform an installation of LINUX....SO off i go and will keep posting my Linux related querries in front of u Experts.. 

Thanx once again guys.....


Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2006)

@Naveen   @Satissh   @desertwind----> *.....Problem Problem Problem.......*

Hey guys,

1.) I cant Boot from the FC 4 (CD 1)   . I hv selected my CD ROM Drive as the 1st Boot Priority but still my WIN XP PRO is loaded and i get the WIN XP desktop screen. I made the FC4 CD in the following way: The FC4 package was given by Digit in its Aug 2K5 DVD, so i extracted the RAR files (wich was in 4 folders onto the DVD as CD 1, CD 2, CD 3 and CD 4) into a separate folder of the Name FC 4 (on my HDD). Then wen all the 4 CDs were extracted, i converted the 4 CDs into 4 Separate ISO images and burnt them onto blank CDs. I guess i hv not done a mistake?? Coz an article was also given in the FC4 (CD1) from Digit DVD named: *How to use ISO files.* and at the bottom of that html file was written: Click on the Name of the ISO image you wish to burn. but i didnt follow this procedure and did as i hv explained above.    


2.) Also, after deleting my G: (wich was previously 50GB and FAT32) i have broken down into this format: 50GB (FAT32) G: = 10 GB (FAT 32) X: drive + 20GB (FAT 32) Y: drive +  Remaining 20GB for Linux (Unpartitioned space). Now wen i restarted my System, then the FONT was *BOLD like this* Including the desktop, All Programs and everything. I tried the Accessibility Options and set the display to Windows Standard but still the *Bold Font is present like this.* Wat to do ?? Here is an example of how my font is lookin             

*server1.pictiger.com/img/98602/picture-hosting/msconfig-bold-font.jpg

Please help me on this 2 issues......    


Cheers n e-peace.......


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2006)

During burning the cd's did you birn them as data discs? 
Here's a tutorial if you're using nero  Burning ISO file.
If you are using any other cd burning software search google for how to burn iso images to cd.

I don't think the second problem has got anything to do with the partitioning part.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2006)

@tech, thanx for ur reply 

I burnt the Iso file as a CD-ROM (ISO). Shud i hv used the CD-ROM (Boot) Option instead?? Or shud i hv made use of the ISO image burning link given in the FC4 Digit DVD?   (i guess the Digit link to burn the ISO images of FC4 was much more appropriate)  
Im having the Nero 6 edition and i hv burnt the ISO as a data disk i guess....

Please suggest me on the 1.) and 2.) issues correctly....Awating ur replies


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 7, 2006)

@ashu888ashu888

I think digit gave the ISO's of the FC4 on the DVD's
Since you have installed winrar the icon's of ISO's would have changed.....but note they are ISO's.. 

Don't Extract it...
I believe you are using Nero.. Open Nero Express..
select "Disk Image or Saved Project" you will get the open dialog select "Files of Type" as Image Files [*.nrg, *.iso, *.cue] and open that particular FC4 Disk1 ISO and then burn on to the disk... then it should boot....

All Disks including 2 3 and 4 should have been done this way.....


For the second problem...
Right Click on Desktop... Properties..
In Display Properties in Themes Tab..
you might see Theme: Modified Theme in drop down list box.. change it to windows xp... it should be fine then....

**--NC--**


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

Ye, don't extract the iso files. Just burn it to the Cd using "Burn Image file" option of your burning software. That'll be fine.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2006)

@ Naveen   @desertwind 

Yup, i did a mistake of extracting the winRARed archive. As Naveen said tat the icons must hv been gotten changed but it is an ISO file (with a .iso extension) so now i again burnt the image by opening NERO Express and selecting *Disk image/Saved project.* I hope i hv not screwed it up all again....Wat u say naveen ???  

For the BOLD font problem, i tried to do wat u said by changing the theme from the properties but still no solution, i still hv that BOLD font, So any solutions for this as due to this annoying BOLD font, all my folders hv been lookin aweful...   Please help guys.... 


I will keep posting my results for Linux and keep askin all u experts here.. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 7, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> @ Naveen   @desertwind
> 
> Yup, i did a mistake of extracting the winRARed archive. As Naveen said tat the icons must hv been gotten changed but it is an ISO file (with a .iso extension) so now i again burnt the image by opening NERO Express and selecting *Disk image/Saved project.* I hope i hv not screwed it up all again....Wat u say naveen ???



Yes... That should work


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

And for the that bold thingy, It's better to ask in the QnA section. You won't find much windows techies here.

But I'm damn sure it has nothing to do with the linux partition.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2006)

*desertwind wrote:*


> And for the that bold thingy, It's better to ask in the QnA section. You won't find much windows techies here.
> But I'm damn sure it has nothing to do with the linux partition.


Yaa i will post it in the QnA section, thanx for the suggestion Wind  I will post it and see wat reply i get to my problem.. 

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you installed fedora? How has been ur experience??


----------



## Golden Jack (Mar 9, 2006)

*The Choice is very simple.*

Hey, the choice is very simple if you are a beginner at working with Linux. Download the latest Linspire version.
If you want the best softwares that you can ever get on Linux there is nothing better in the whole wide world(web) than the mother of all linux versions- SUSE Linux Verson 10.
Both of these and others are available for free at *linuxiso.org/    
Enjoy the best thing in computing Open-Source.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2006)

@ Satissh S

Well today my engg. coll exams got over Satissh, so i will install FC4 today and Share my experience with it.. 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 10, 2006)

*Need Ubuntu In Delhi*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Before ordering the cd's do check with your city's LUG's if they do have a set of distribution you want. For mumbai, the ILUG has put up a list of available cd's on its site, you can contact them and get. I have myself got 3 set of ubuntu cd's for x86, if anyone in mumbai wants it I can give it to them.




I also want to shift to Linux (Red Hat's Enterprise Edition if possible). I'm using P3 800Mhz and 512MB DDR on my Krypton's 370 Socket M6VLQ Grand motherboard having Windows 2003 Server Installed. Please guide me which version of Linux will be compatible with my PC and how much does the CD/DVD will cost. I searched for Ubuntu. Though it is free i guess they must have been charging for transportation and the media (CD/DVD) cost to get it delivered at doorstep. Is it really 100% free with no hidden charges? I created new account twice but not received the registration mail required to order. Please tell me how to find the LUG in Delhi. I tried finding on Ubuntu but in vain.


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Need Ubuntu In Delhi*



			
				priyadarshi said:
			
		

> I also want to shift to Linux (Red Hat's Enterprise Edition if possible). I'm using P3 800Mhz and 512MB DDR on my Krypton's 370 Socket M6VLQ Grand motherboard having Windows 2003 Server Installed. Please guide me which version of Linux will be compatible with my PC



any version of linux would be compatible....
I think you are asking abt distro..  



			
				priyadarshi said:
			
		

> and how much does the CD/DVD will cost. I searched for Ubuntu. Though it is free i guess they must have been charging for transportation and the media (CD/DVD) cost to get it delivered at doorstep. Is it really 100% free with no hidden charges?



yes 100% Free NO Hidden Costs, No Transpoortation costs...





			
				priyadarshi said:
			
		

> I created new account twice but not received the registration mail required to order.


 



			
				priyadarshi said:
			
		

> Please tell me how to find the LUG in Delhi. I tried finding on Ubuntu but in vain.



*www.linux-delhi.org/


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Satissh S wrote:*


> @ashu:
> 1. I hope you have backed up your data from G:\ to D:\ or C:\. So do it b4 anything. Ah.. you shud have done that already. Isn't?
> 2. Goto Disk Management, from Computer Management
> and delete the G:\ partition. Then create your New Fat32 Partition. Make sure you leave something for linux.
> ...


Hey guys,  
I hv followed the procedure as said above but wen it comes to creating the SWAP partition, please tell me how to create it !! Wen i type the word SWAP it does not recognises and says sumthing like. the word shud start with / and not end with a /.

1.) Please explain how to create a SWAP partition.Is the name of the partition "SWAP" only or sum other name like we write for /usr partition  As the installer is refusing to accept the name "SWAP" to create a SWAP partition.. (I knw im doin sumthing wrong..so help..)

2.) Also after creating a */* Partition, a */usr* partition and a *SWAP* Partition, i will be installing LINUX in the *REMAINING FREE SPACE* and *not* inside these 3 partitions (/, /usr and SWAP) .. Right guys??   

Satissh, Naveen, GNUrag and other experts too...Please help guys... 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## desertwind (Mar 11, 2006)

Just select the partition type as swap. Thats all.

OK, here' s some screenies for you.

*img58.imageshack.us/img58/9720/fc415hw.th.jpg

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/605/fc426mc.th.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2006)

So that means the *File System type* shud be selected as *swap* Right? coz this is only wat i can make out from the screenshots... Bt will i hv to specify any name for tat SWAP partition like i specified a /usr and its file system type as ext3.. ???  

Also, after creating a */ * Partition, a */usr* partition and a *SWAP* Partition, i will be installing LINUX in the REMAINING FREE SPACE and not inside these 3 partitions (/, /usr and SWAP) .. Right?   

Awating answers....guys..


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

1. you don't have to name swap partition. In fact, you can't.
2. / and /usr are partiotions for installing linux. it wont install anything on "Free space" you should make partitons to use.

My suggestion, if you have 20 GB in free
/ - 10 GB
/home - 10 GB
swap - double your RAM size.

/usr is not necessary.


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 12, 2006)

thank you naveenchandran. though google found *www.linux-delhi.org/ but the site is not opening.which one will be better for my pc?

rig
P3 800Mhz, 512MB DDR, on Krypton's 370 Socket M6VLQ Grand mobo
Thanks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2006)

*desertwind wrote:*


> 1. you don't have to name swap partition. In fact, you can't.
> 2. / and /usr are partiotions for installing linux. it wont install anything on "Free space" you should make partitons to use.
> 
> My suggestion, if you have 20 GB in free
> ...


So please tell me in wich partition shud i Install Linux..?? Shud it be */* Partition or */usr* partition and/or */home* Partition ?? and wat will the Linux do abt the remaining (unformatted) *FREE SPACE* left in the HDD ??   

Awating reply...  

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

Its not you, but the system which installs linux. if you create /, /usr and /home, the system files and and all will be installed to /, the program files will be installed to /usr, and /home is for your personal files. if you dont create /usr, the program files too will be installed to /, under the directory /usr. If you dont create /home, you'll be saving your personal files too in / partition, under the directory /home. But mind you, only / is compulsory. you can make numerous partitions, but its all optional.

And linux do nothing about free space. Why should you leave some free space ? why can't you use up all the free space ?


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

@priyadarshi
I guess you may install ubuntu as a start its good and it will run on your sys i guess. And about the site its woking for me though


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2006)

*@ desertwind*
Thanx for ur reply bro, it helped me in understanding the file system of Linux, Im sorry if i hv acted stupid thouh, as i was a complete novice to Linux and its installation,. 

I will not leave any space free space and will use up all the space, sinc u hv already told me tat Linux will get installed in the / partition so i need not worry abt any thing now.. 
I will Install FC4 and tell u my experience with it. .

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy that it helped out.

The problem with gnu/linux n00bies is that they think the M$ way. They want everything like windows. gnu/linux and windows are entirely differrent OSs, and have entirely different filesystem.

You'll be learning a lot after installing and hanging out for a while. Post your comments after installing.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2006)

Guys.. and @ desertwind

I have successfully installed FC4 and i must say tat after installing this OS, it was a piece of cake (after getting step by step help from u guys here.. )  

I hv installed everything (from the 4 FC4 Cds) and hv created 4 partitions:
*/* Partition.---------------6997  MB
*/usr* Partition------------12002 MB
*/home* Partition---------1200  MB                
*Swap* Partition----------1192  MB

Now, 
1.) Can i transfer all my documents (wich are in MS WORD format) from CD to Linux?? Including Songs too..
2.) Also, Wich are the better performing audio players for linux. ?? (like we hv Winamp for windows).
3.) Any antivirus reqd. for Linux.??.Wich one !!
4.) What is RED HAT ? 
5.) Will FC4 automatically detect my Router (wich i was using for Triband broadband)? ..or.. How to configure the internet in Linux ?..

 I have noticed that the Linux OS is much more faster in operation as compared to Windows OSes. I will keep posting my experience and experiments with Linux. As of now im using this Digit forum from my WIN XP OS coz till now i dnt knw how to configure browsing the net thru Linux but will surely do sum searching. 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess configuration of internet will be piece of cake as i was able to conect to internet through Ubuntu Live. Just follow the steps here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35004&start=0  by DW
Also Linux doesnt have to detect your ruoter but it has to detect ur ethernet


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 12, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> @priyadarshi
> I guess you may install ubuntu as a start its good and it will run on your sys i guess. And about the site its woking for me though



thanks kato, can't i install any server edition? i guess my pc can support to any 64 bit linux or open suse. i know though its not free but what u think about red hat professional workstation (enterprise) ? 8)


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

I think enterprise version is paid one so i wont reccomend it. And yeah you may try out the 64bit verisons also as there are 64bit versions for all linux distros


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Guys.. and @ desertwind
> 
> I have successfully installed FC4 and i must say tat after installing this OS, it was a piece of cake (after getting step by step help from u guys here.. )



Great! Congrats



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> 1.) Can i transfer all my documents (wich are in MS WORD format) from CD to Linux?? Including Songs too..


Yes you can. You can use OpenOffice.org for managing your documents



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> 2.) Also, Wich are the better performing audio players for linux. ?? (like we hv Winamp for windows).


For video i'd suggest mplayer and VLC. mplayer with plugins can virtually play anything under the sun. VLC is a good standalone player, you won't need any codecs. 

For audio you can try XMMS and Rhythmbox[Music Player under Applications>Sound and Video]. XMMS is a winamp clone. But i recommend you use Rhythmbox. It's simply great, and is a good music management tool also.



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> 3.) Any antivirus reqd. for Linux.??.Wich one !!


You wont need one. The default firewall settings and selinux will serve for you. If really want one, try CLAMAV



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> 4.) What is RED HAT ?


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> 5.) Will FC4 automatically detect my Router (wich i was using for Triband broadband)? ..or.. How to configure the internet in Linux ?..


Most probably YES. If you are using a USB modem, the you'll need drivers. You can use "Internet Configuration Wizard" under Application>System Tools for configuring your internet.

Now that you've successfully installed FC4, i really suggest you to visit Stanton Finleys notes for fine tuning your machine.

*stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_4_installation_notes.html


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanx for ur replies desertwind, 

Well, I installed Rhythmbox but wen i tried to play a MP3 song, then it said this:





> There is no plugin installed to handle a MP3


  

Also, My ADSL Router is not getting Automatically detected by Linux.. How can i manually install it and (if im not mistaken) then i shud be using FIREFOX browser (same as IE) to access the net(after my Router is being detected)  rite??  Coz my Router was showing as connected but wen i tried to use Firefox web browser to access a site like yahoo, then it said this:





> www.yahoo.com could not be found. Please check the name and try again.



Also please tell me, where is the Control panel in Linux (if any) so tat i can see wat all the Linux OS has detected in my system..


Cheers n n e-peace...


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

FC doesn't support patended software formats (which includes mp3) out of the box. You should install mp3 plugins for rhythmbox or any other player you use.


```
wyum install gstreamer-plugins-mp3
```

or download and install manually. ftp://ftp.pbone.net/mirror/rpm.livn...streamer-plugins-mp3-0.8.8-0.lvn.1.4.i386.rpm

Please visit Stanton Finley's note, it has answer to almost all your questions.

Well, about your router, which one are you using ? usb or ethernet ?

There is no such thing as a control panel in windows. All the utitlities can be ound under Desktop>Preferences and System Settings


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey DW i thought VLC player will run all the media files or is it OS specific


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

Ya, VLC plays almost all files. But only almost. I've got some files which my VLC refuses to play. But I've a player which plays all files i've encountered. Mplayer with all codecs installed.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2006)

*desertwind wrote:*


> Well, about your router, which one are you using ? usb or ethernet ?
> 
> There is no such thing as a control panel in windows. All the utitlities can be ound under Desktop>Preferences and System Settings


Thanx for ur reply wind, well i hv a D-Link USB Router (DSL 502 T) and i will surely use the Stanton Finley notes  surely.. 

BTW, I hv d/laoded the plugin from this site tat u gave: [url]ftp://ftp.pbone.net/mirror/rp...streamer-plugins-mp3-0.8.8-0.lvn.1.4.i386.rpm 
[/url]But since now im using my WIN XP OS and replying here in this forum, the plugin is in the type of RPM file..  I think i will hv to configure the net connection from my LINUX OS to start using the benefits as from this WIN XP OS of mine its not tat helpful.. 

 Do u knw of any audio players for Linux tat Digit gave in its issudes lately ??? if yes then i shud be installing it directly from the Digit CD/DVD rather than d/loading from net.. isint it !!   
Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

I meant if you have VLC on FC4 then do you have to install MP# codecs or not. And i guess if you need the codecs then we cant call it complete media player


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

No probs. As you have dloaded the rpm file, just double click it while you're on FC4. And yes you'll have to configure Net on FC4 for enjoying its possiblilities to the fullest.

And regarding the Router config, i'll get back to you. right now i'm a little busy.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2006)

@ desertwind

Sure no problem bro  take ur time, but wen ur free jus tell me how to configure the Router and also the NEt so tat i can atleast d/load critical and important plugins for Linux audio players 

And for tat RPM file, is there any way  tat i can tranfer that file from my WIN OS to LINUX other than burning that file onto a CD   , coz i hv d/loaded tat file in my WIN OS, if not then i will jus transfer it by burning it onto my CD.... 

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 12, 2006)

Mount the windows partition in linux
do 

fdisk -lu

normally C:\ will be hda1 and D:\ will be hda5 and so on..

create a folder in /mnt say, winpart

then on cmd line..

if partition is Fat32
mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/winpart

if partition is NTFS
mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winpart

The standard form of the mount command, is
              mount -t type device dir

man mount for more details..


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

OK, i just found out that the router you using have an ethernet port as well, so I'd suggest you to use ethernet instead of usb.

You can configure your adsl using Applications>System Tools>Internet Configuration wizard, if you want a "Connect-on-Demand" solution. If you want an "Always-on" solution you could refer to This Thread, obviously with a different set of values. use the following values for primary and secondary Name servers.
203.94.227.90
203.94.243.90


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 14, 2006)

nach p said:
			
		

> Hey ,doodz I am using Xp sp2 .I want to install Linux as 2nd OS on hard disk.
> I want to know that which Linux should be appropriate (Installation  as well as learning point of view )for me as NEWBIES ,so that I will download it.
> Please ,Help me guys.
> Thank U in advance



get 'fedora core' , ull learn a lot. dont use all those xandros and lindows(now linspire) n all windows sort of linux flavours.  i have xp sp2 n fc4


----------



## nach p (Mar 14, 2006)

@Santu_29
Thnx for u r so early reply but I installed FC4 only some days before.
If you have read this whole thread and some threads in Open Source then you may came to know before posting reply.


----------



## vignesh (Mar 14, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> *desertwind wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Well, about your router, which one are you using ? usb or ethernet ?
> ...


Digit once gave mplayer but in source format not rpm... You have to compile and install it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2006)

*desertwind wrote:*


> OK, i just found out that the router you using have an ethernet port as well, so I'd suggest you to use ethernet instead of usb.
> 
> You can configure your adsl using Applications>System Tools>Internet Configuration wizard, if you want a "Connect-on-Demand" solution. If you want an "Always-on" solution you could refer to This Thread, obviously with a different set of values. use the following values for primary and secondary Name servers.
> 203.94.227.90
> 203.94.243.90


Bro, since this Router was given by the MTNL (for Broadband use) so i will hv to make use of it thru the UBS only  and not the Ethernet so please tell me how can i configure my ADSL D-LINK ROUTER using the USB. It will be very much helpful to a newbie like me if u giv a detailed and/or a step-by-step procedure. I DO not want an "ALWAYS-ON" net connection but want a connection so tat i can Enable and Disable it at my convenience. 

*Naveen wrote:*


> Mount the windows partition in linux
> do
> fdisk -lu
> normally C:\ will be hda1 and D:\ will be hda5 and so on..
> ...


1.) Can u please tell me where can i find this *cmd line*  
2.)ALso my WIN XP PRO+SP2 OS is loaded onto the C:\ with a FAT32 filesystem.
3.)Is this so called cmd line same as we use Command prompt in WINDOWS ? 

A simple and step-by-step reply will really help me alot... from u experts here  please.. 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 14, 2006)

@ashu 
press [alt]+[F2] and type either gnome-terminal or konsole to get to the cmd line. Then type *su* and press [Enter] type the root password you gave on install and you'd be in root- mode.. Follow what naveen said.
And let me take the prievilage to introduce you to *THE* things in any *nix os. 
Commandline terminal rules the roost for most of us here..
Familiarise with it quickly.. the quicker, the better.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2006)

@Satissh S

Thanx for ur reply bro  Ok now after Mounting the Windows partition in Linux will i be able to access all my Linux files (wich i hv d/loaded thru the net in Windows OS ) ??  

I will try out the mounting part and will let u guys know 

BTW, Satish can u giv me a link so tat i can learn more of the LINUX commands and can use it effectively and learn them. 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## desertwind (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmmm... so the router doesn't hav an ethernet option ? Strange.
I have't used that modem, so let me do some research on that.

Well, you wont able to browse your linux partition within windows without the help of a 3rd party tool. A good tool is Explore2FS.

Well, 'tis good that you are now interested in learning things. A good place to start with is The Linux Documentation Project.

@ashu: could you please post output of the following from a terminal


```
cat /proc/modules
```


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2006)

@ desertwind


> Hmmm... so the router doesn't hav an ethernet option ? Strange.
> I have't used that modem, so let me do some research on that.
> 
> Well, you wont able to browse your linux partition within windows without the help of a 3rd party tool. A good tool is Explore2FS.
> ...


1.) Well i mean the router has an Ethernet port but i dnt hv a LAN card in my PC to be able to connect the Router to my CPU via the LAN CARD so my only option is to configure the Router via the USB cable that i hv.

2.) And, I wanna browse my Windows partition within Linux also, so will that s/ware work in Linux too?? and For browsing my Windows partition within Linux, i will hv to Mount my C:\ in Linux) Right ?   

3.) I installed the Explore2FS and plz tell me how to use it (for browsing Linux in my Win XP) and wat all things can i do with this s/ware. Is it only for viewing or can i drag and drop the Linux related files stored in WIN XP to Linux (in a particular folder like /home) ???  

Thanx for the link bro  

4.) BTW wat did u mean by this:





> could you please post output of the following from a terminal
> 
> Code:
> cat /proc/modules


   


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Well i mean the router has an Ethernet port but i dnt hv a LAN card in my PC to be able to connect the Router to my CPU via the LAN CARD so my only option is to configure the Router via the USB cable that i hv.
> 
> And, I wanna browse my Windows partition within Linux  (and vice versa too) so will that s/ware be good enough !! (For browsing my Windows partition within Linux, i will hv to Mount my C:\ in Linux) Right !!


Can't you get a LAN card. It costs 300-400 AFAICR? 
To mount windows partition in linux you need to add this line to /etc/fstab file 

```
For NTFS(Read Only):-
/dev/hdax       /media/windows  ntfs    defaults         0       0
OR 
For FAT32(Read Write)
/dev/hdax       /media/windows  vfat    defaults         0       0
```


And coming to your next query 


> could you please post output of the following from a terminal
> 
> Code:
> cat /proc/modules


Open the terminal in linux and type 
	
	



```
cat /proc/modules
```
 or better type 
	
	



```
cat /proc/modules>modules
```
The second code will give the output in a file named module in the directory in which you give the command ie present working directory aka pwd. Then you can post the contents of the file modules here. 
PS :- You needn't name the file as modules, it is only an example and file can be called anything.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 15, 2006)

1. owning an ethernet card is much simpler and hassle free option. Ofcourse there are ways for configuring internet via usb.

2. You dont need any extra software for viewing your win partition under gnu/linux. just mount it, and start browsing.

3. you should have some basic knowledge on the ext3 filesystem to use Explore2FS. You can copy files from linux partition to windows partition, but dont do otherwise. writing onto linux partition using that software is too dangerous. For doing that mount your win partition and copy the files needed. In any case you wont need the software at all. you can to and from win partition by mounting it.

4. Answered. Post the output now.


----------



## kato (Mar 15, 2006)

I am getting a new hard disk of 80 GB tommorow so will use the present hard disk for Linux. Its 40 GB and I want to install Ubuntu and Fedora Core. But I see both will be releasing there new versions soon so should i install them now or wait for the newer versions.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 15, 2006)

Is Fedora 5 Releasing this month ?

EDIT :

Oh, It should have released today! but...
*lwn.net/Articles/175159/

on 20th then... k


----------



## mehulved (Mar 15, 2006)

Kato you can install one distro for a while and play around with it. And when FC5 and Dapper Drake come out then you can install them. So, in the meanwhile you can start understanding more about linux installation and how linux works after being installed.


----------



## kato (Mar 15, 2006)

k so i guess I will go ahead with ubuntu installation


----------



## kato (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay I got my new Hard disk but I seem to have reached a dead end. Currently I have 120 GB exactly on my PC 80 GB and 40 GB hard disks. Now the Thing is I have 20 GB partitions that makes a total of 6 partitions. Now the 40 GB hard disk is divided to drive D and H. So how can i merge this and will there be any problem after I merge these. So I can install Ubuntu on them. The problem is these both are unevenly partitioned so I wanted to merge them

Sorry for bumoing but adding to my earlier post couldnt have bring it up sorry for posting twice


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 16, 2006)

hey karthik!! buddy.. you dunt have any data on it isn't it?? do- 
# fdisk /dev/hdb
# d //deletes a partition
# 1 //selects the first partition on the 40 gb hd
# d //deletes a partition
# 2 //selects the 2nd partition on the 40 gb hd
# n // create new partition
# p // select as primary partition
# [ENter]
# [Enter]
# w // write to disk and quit.


----------



## kato (Mar 16, 2006)

Isnt that for doing on to Linux but I am currently on Windows I will install Ubuntu by merging that Partition into a 40 GB. Or is this for Windows. My head is spinning


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 16, 2006)

@kato

Do you want the data on the partitions?    

If you want to install ubuntu you need some unpartioned[free] disk space...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

Well kato you can just delete the partitions using disk manager in windows. And then you can use the free space from deleted partitions to install linux. And I guess you will be installing windows on the 80GB disk and linux on a 40 GB one? If so then don't use windows disk mgmt just use diskdrake(Am I right guys?) with fedora to partition it will be point and click too.


----------



## kato (Mar 16, 2006)

its disk driud not disk drake and also what about the drives they are D and H drive on my windows wont that create a problem


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah got confused. Disk drake is for mandrake. D and H partitions are on a different disk na. Both the disk will be detected as different discs in linux. one will be hda and other hdb. Or sda and sdb for SATA drives. So, if you're using the whole drive partition it using disk druid. If you can provide your partition structure and which partitions are on which disk, this will make things clearer.


----------



## kato (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay lets see I will try to put the proper list
1) My 80 GB Hrad disk is divided into following
(C: )     System     18.63 GB
(E: )                      18.63 GB
(F: )                     18.63 GB
(G: )                     18.63 GB

2) My 40 GB Hard Disk is divided into following
(D: )     Active     12.45 GB
(H: )                   24.79 GB


I dont know why it says D drive active eventhough i have formatted it. Now my WIndows is in C drive and i want to use D and H as for Linux.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

Well windows disk mgmt will format it to FAT32 or NTFS. Just leave it as they're and let fdisk(Ubuntu) or Disk Druid do the work. I guess ubuntu will detect your drive as 'hda'. Check if hda is 40 GB, if yes then format it, or else format hdb and install the distro(s).
You can have a look here if you  're installing Ubuntu and haven't seen any installation videos for it.


----------



## kato (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey what about my question as its D drive will it affect my XP in anyways after installing Linux

Hey thanks for the linkie its very goood


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

No not at all except AFAICR, your drives will be renamed. So, atmost the problems you will have is if you got links pointing to other drives, they will malfunction. If no software is installed on other drives except C, or you haven't made any such links yourself, then you won't have problems.


----------



## kato (Mar 17, 2006)

So there wont be any probs I guess SO can anyone tell me a good Partition plan for installing Linux I may start with FC5(coz it has Anaconda Installer which looks easy) as its coming out by 20th I will be downloading it through Torrents. And its very easy to install(I think so). But I will also Install Ubuntu later so I want to know how should I make partitions for Linux keeping in mind the future installation of Ubuntu.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2006)

Installing linux is as easy as installing windows if not easier. Only tricky step is partitioning, that too only fro first timers. Otherwise it is very easy to install linux.
A partition scheme I usually follow for a 40 GB hard disk is 

```
/boot       100MB
/home     10GB
/             ~10GB
/windows 15GB
swap       550MB

You can adjust according to your needs. If you have fat32 partition on other hard disk you needn't make that one. You can make a 5GB /usr partition too. and make /home as 20 GB.
Or I would rather recommend to leave the 15GB for Ubuntu.
```


----------



## kato (Mar 17, 2006)

So  let me see I can make something Like this.

/            for Fedora Core around 10 GB
/home    for all my files around 10GB
/swap    around 550 MB

Now that leaves 20.5 GB approx
I will install Ubuntu in around 15 GB or so. 
Is this right? I am not using boot as its not necessary as DW had said earlier. And am I leaving anything and where will all my softies be installed in such partition


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2006)

There's not one place for installation of softwares in linux. There are many places like /bin, /sbin, /usr, /opt ,sometimes even /home. So don't worry about that part. It will be taken care on its own.
Have a look at Linux Filesystem Hierarchy. It will throw a light on issues which you're concerned like partitioning, where the softwares are installed and more. Read it before installing FC, it will help you a lot.
Another documentation worth reading is Introduction to Linux.
Read them before installing linux they will help you a lot in understanding linux.
And if you want to go further there are a lot more documentations available at TLDP


----------



## kato (Mar 24, 2006)

With help from everyone i installed Ubuntu and thanks you for that to everyone. The only problem i seem to have is that i can see all my windows partition in it and even the file but i dont see my linux partitions in it. How come this is happening


----------



## mehulved (Mar 24, 2006)

Go to places -> computer -> filesystem that's your linux filesystem.


----------



## coolblue (Apr 16, 2006)

*WHICH IS UR MOST FAVOURITE DISTRO & WHY?*

OK i think this would be an interesting thread  


WHICH IS UR MOST FAVOURITE DISTRO & WHY?

Plz dont start Distro Wars Episode One here .....just mention ur favourite distro & WHY u like it above all others..keep it short, simple & peaceful  

If I had to choose just one distro from the entire crowd, I'd go for Suse (Suse 10.1).

Reasons are obvious:
1. Comes on 5 CDs plus an add-on CD with non-oss stuff (which is really good for we indians as most of us have slow/no internet)
See full list here *www.novell.com/products/linuxpackages/professional/index_all.html
2. Has Wine, Opera, Kdeedu, Supertux and many nice collection of apps
3. YAST!!! (So simple & superb!)
4. KDE-centric (I like KDE)
5. Detects all my hardware (FC5 & Ubuntu won't detect my serial mouse while Suse did)

If I had to choose a livecd...well...I'd say Kanotix (excellent hardware detection), Elive 0.4.2 (it comes with Wine, w32codecs & libdvdcss2 pre-installed!) & PCLinuxOS (we all know why its so nice!! Best newbie distro! Has java, flash, w32codecs, mplayer, VLC...)

Would love to know what others like...plz mention the reasons as well.

If Ubuntu offered extra CDs for download, I would have gone with that.
Its otherwise pretty good coz its debian-based and has huge repos of stuff.

Cheers


----------



## FatBeing (Apr 17, 2006)

merging with existing thread...


----------



## vignesh (Apr 17, 2006)

Try a livecd before plunging in... You can start with Mandravia...


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 21, 2006)

Howz Mandriva 2007 compared to Mandriva 2006...

well i havent used linux much apart frm some coding in vi.... but nw am trying to switch to linux..

i have Mandriva 2006 and Ubuntu 6.06 (i guess)..

which one should i try..!!


----------



## mehulved (Nov 21, 2006)

I am on Mandriva 2007 for now. But, I just don't like it.
KDE seems too be too slow compared to some debian flavour and I can't find a few things like firefox 2 and jre repos for it.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 22, 2006)

@Mehul , Mandriva always runs slow. I don't know why. It's a very distro for beginners.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2006)

if Mandriva is so slow?then what about their server editions...


----------



## mehulved (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe they've bloated up the GUI to make it too simplistic for end users. I feel they've oversimplified most of the things to the point of making it hard to operate for people like me.
BTW, can anyone help me in finding some repo that can give me jre? Anyways I am not keeping mandriva for more than 2-3.


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 23, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Howz Mandriva 2007 compared to Mandriva 2006...
> 
> well i havent used linux much apart frm some coding in vi.... but nw am trying to switch to linux..
> 
> ...


SO what do u ppl suggest..??

UBUNTU or MANDRIVA

coz i read in sm other post..!! that 
its complicated to configure GPRS on UBUNTU..!!

and yeah i can be counted in completely NOOB with linux


----------



## caleb (Nov 29, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Before ordering the cd's do check with your city's LUG's if they do have a set of distribution you want. For mumbai, the ILUG has put up a list of available cd's on its site, you can contact them and get. I have myself got 3 set of ubuntu cd's for x86, if anyone in mumbai wants it I can give it to them.


 Three questions:

1. Ubuntu is better? or Mandriva 2007 is better? (for a newbie like me)...I just installed Madnriva 2007 yesterday...I don't find it as a simple OS...plus I find it slow for my liking...I'm keeping it just because I saw the DVD from either PC World / Digit November issue (at my friends place & made a copy of it on a DVD)...apart from that "2007" sounds like from the future...hehehe...so I just installed it to give Linux a try.

2. In the earlier post you said "I am on Mandriva 2007 for now. But, I just don't like it.
KDE seems too be too slow compared to some debian flavour and I can't find a few things like firefox 2 and jre repos for it." Keeping that in mind, is it better to choose Gnome...I say this coz when I was installing Mandriva 2007 it gave me the option to choose between KDE & Gnome...is Gnome that better than KDE?

3. I live in Borivli & I can meet you anywhere you want in Mumbai (I can give you blank CD's or DVD's for burning the 3 set Ubuntu  CD's you have) let me know how to get a hold of you.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, personally if you ask me, Ubuntu is much better than Mandriva. Also gnome is a lot more stable and a little faster than KDE (my personal experience).


----------



## mehulved (Nov 29, 2006)

Well celeb those are my personal opinions and don't really apply generally. I am a bit averse to rpm based distros(if you don't know about it, read the sticky 'These topics have been covered'. There's a link to thread where these differences have been explained). Ubuntu is no doubt simple but I cannot compare it with Mandriva cos I have used Ubuntu for a lot longer than Mandriva.
But, I can say for one, having used slackware in the past, configuring everything by GUI in Mandriva seems a pain.
The thing between GNOME and KDE is, GNOME is a very light and simplistic, no bells and whistles. So, it uses lesser resources. On the other hand KDE is very much functional out of the box. So, it consumes more resources.
But, KDE can be tweaked to use less resources and GNOME for more functionality.
Well I don't think I have a CD of Ubuntu 6.06 for now. But if you need it I can download it for you and give it to you. It's just one CD but it's really minimal but has good enough to cover the basic requirements. But, it doesn't suffice people like me.


----------



## caleb (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks t_y_f & kalpik. I already have ubuntu 6.06 but thanks for the offer.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 29, 2006)

Then you can try out ubuntu from them and see if you like it.


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Then you can try out ubuntu from them and see if you like it.


 I am going to try it today. Hey t_y_f would you be so kind to check my post  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42390 & let me know the answer for my last post, when u have time?

Thanks


----------



## tty? (Sep 30, 2007)

i think if u really want privilege of “controlling” 
ur system then u must stay away from 
distros like mandriva n suse (not offending).
I vouch debian philosophy so 
UBUNTU is the best choice.....gud for every 1  
& newbies should  opt for DREAMLINUX 
2 rzons 
1#DL plays almost all formats audio n video 
(except FLV) day 2 day use, its like plug n play
2#& DL has all stable packages unlike ubuntu ,
 so its exceptionally stable even in case of touchscreens n scanners....


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 2, 2007)

After the infamous agreement was signed between Novell and Microsoft I switched to Ubuntu. Ubuntu is light on the system resources when compared to SuSE.


----------

